# Band Logos



## MontaraMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Been messing around making logos.












Got Carried away with this one


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 22, 2013)

What software are you doing those in? It looks pretty cool.


----------



## MontaraMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> What software are you doing those in? It looks pretty cool.




Hey thanks!

I used Photoshop for the first three and 3Ds Max + Photoshop for the last 2.


----------



## MontaraMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Another One


----------



## MontaraMike (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Leuchty (Jul 24, 2013)

^ Thats pretty cool.

 @ "The Unreadable"


----------



## MontaraMike (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks! I guess the band name is not accurate if you can read it LOL


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 3, 2013)

Not symmetric enough, the coolest band logos look more of like a symmetric-ish stamp than a string of words (like this). Also, I despise the tool that makes *3D* letter thingies. I dont know what it is but it looks atrocious. I'm meaning the "core" of letters in your "The unreadable" logo, the mountain-ish thing. I dont know what it's called but I hate it. A LOT. Not hating on your creations but on the tool you are using. Speaking of your work, the "eye" one is the best imo, reminds me of Rings of Saturn.


----------



## Mike_D (Aug 3, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Not symmetric enough, the coolest band logos look more of like a symmetric-ish stamp than a string of words (like this). Also, I despise the tool that makes *3D* letter thingies. I dont know what it is but it looks atrocious. I'm meaning the "core" of letters in your "The unreadable" logo, the mountain-ish thing. I dont know what it's called but I hate it. A LOT. Not hating on your creations but on the tool you are using. Speaking of your work, the "eye" one is the best imo, reminds me of Rings of Saturn.



It's the bevel/emboss tool in Photoshop, and I have to agree. I love the design, but the effect is a bit overdone.


----------



## MontaraMike (Aug 4, 2013)

DarkWolfXV, Mike D

I TOTALLY appreciate your constructive criticism. Always looking to improve thank you! 

I personally don't like the logo in the link you provided, but I do see the symmetry you are speaking about and now can see the lack of it in my work.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 4, 2013)

Also, a tip - if the words, or string of words is not symmetric from nature (For example band name which could start with a C and end with a D is naturally symmetric, you get what I mean? There is a C in the D, if you turn it around, or I in the N, like Immolation (Written like IMMOLATION), etc.), cleverly force it in. Like here, here and here.


----------



## MontaraMike (Aug 4, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Also, a tip - if the words, or string of words is not symmetric from nature (For example band name which could start with a C and end with a D is naturally symmetric, you get what I mean? There is a C in the D, if you turn it around, or I in the N, like Immolation (Written like IMMOLATION), etc.), cleverly force it in. Like here, here and here.




AWESOME!! thank you again! I am off to work on more Logos now!


----------



## 777timesgod (Aug 11, 2013)

What?! I can read these logos!
Go back and make them unreadable like everyone else in the business these days.

Good job so far dude.


----------



## MontaraMike (Aug 11, 2013)

777timesgod said:


> What?! I can read these logos!
> Go back and make them unreadable like everyone else in the business these days.
> 
> Good job so far dude.




LOL! Thank you! Working on some new ones.


----------



## shaynedepugh (Aug 19, 2013)

Just a heads up, but doing logos in Photoshop isn't ideal. If you ever want to throw one of them on the side of a building, you won't be able to do it. Use a vector software for your logos. Such as Adobe Illustrator. It'll save you a lot of trouble down the road.


----------



## MontaraMike (Aug 19, 2013)

shaynedepugh said:


> Just a heads up, but doing logos in Photoshop isn't ideal. If you ever want to throw one of them on the side of a building, you won't be able to do it. Use a vector software for your logos. Such as Adobe Illustrator. It'll save you a lot of trouble down the road.



Yeah funny you should mention that, just switched to using Illustrator this weekend!


----------



## shaynedepugh (Aug 19, 2013)

Good, man!


----------



## MontaraMike (Aug 19, 2013)

shaynedepugh said:


> Good, man!



And now that I am kind of getting the hang of Illustrator I am wondering why I wasted so much time in Photoshop


----------



## MontaraMike (Sep 1, 2013)

My first Illustrator attempt


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 1, 2013)

^That's pretty sick man. Major props


----------



## MontaraMike (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you!! Working on another one and hope to post it soon.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome! 
I've been writing some short songs for my slam project. Would you like to help design a logo for it? ;D


----------



## MontaraMike (Sep 1, 2013)

If you are not in a big hurry, I would love to. I need practice. I will warn you I work major hours and am working on a digital album, but like to take a break from all that by messing with logos LOL!

email me @ [email protected]


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 1, 2013)

Not in a hurry at all  I still have yet to find a name for it xD and I hear ya man, I'm working right under full time and I'll either write music or do something artistic


----------



## MontaraMike (Sep 1, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Not in a hurry at all  I still have yet to find a name for it xD and I hear ya man, I'm working right under full time and I'll either write music or do something artistic




BTW i would love to hear some of your music "SLAM" got my attention

EDIT: NM Clicked on your Facebook link. DOH! Listening now... SO far


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 1, 2013)

reminds me of...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 1, 2013)

MontaraMike said:


> BTW i would love to hear some of your music "SLAM" got my attention
> 
> EDIT: NM Clicked on your Facebook link. DOH! Listening now... SO far



Oh, the link in my signature is my actual band 

I think I have two files for my slam project recorded somewhere in my documents, let me find 'em for you real fast!


----------



## MontaraMike (Sep 1, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Oh, the link in my signature is my actual band
> 
> I think I have two files for my slam project recorded somewhere in my documents, let me find 'em for you real fast!



Love the song on your Facebook page. Awesome band!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 1, 2013)

MontaraMike said:


> Love the song on your Facebook page. Awesome band!



Why thank you! We're actually recording now, just finished up bass tracks (guitar was having some technical difficulties) but we'll be tracking geets next week


----------

